

Fireworks, Photoshop? - Noel_V

Which one would you use for webdesign?
======
AnthonBerg
Both are workable. Our web guy uses Fireworks. It is its intended use.

------
elclanrs
Have you tried Inkscape? It's been working great for me, from the wireframes
to the ui elements, artwork, logos, etc... And it's open source!

